# Giorgio Armani Prive Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 161



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

Models: Agnes Zogla, Alana Zimmer, Anna Selezneva, Bianca Balti, Elsa Sylvan, Frida Gustavsson, Julia Johansen, Julija Step, Kamila Filipcikova, Karmen Pedaru, Karolina Kurkova, Kelli Lumi, Kim Noorda, Laura Blokhina, Marike Le Roux, Maryna Linchuk, Michelle Westgeest, Monika Jac Jagaciak, Olga Sherer, Phenelope Wulff, Samantha Gradoville, Sigrid Agren, Siri Tollerød



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Okt. 2011)

danke für die Bilder


----------



## koftus89 (24 Okt. 2012)

herzlichen dank für die schöne post.


----------



## Fred_P (25 Okt. 2012)

Stunning high quality pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Magdolna (25 Okt. 2012)

Wer soll das tragen?


----------

